# How do i clear cache from Amazon music app?



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Im trying to see where i can clear cache from the Amazon music app, but I can't find it..
























there's nothing here that says "storage section"….


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I was looking at my other apps and theres only one app that i have i can clear cache and thats Spotify.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess you didn't go down far enough:

Source: Amazon Music Help


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I did choose settings from the list, as you can see in the photos there is no “storage section“. Where it says “sign out” is the very bottom.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DBR70 said:


> I did choose settings from the list, as you can see in the photos there is no "storage section". Where it says "sign out" is the very bottom.


I think you missed what I am referring to. The directions you are following is for the Android version. The iOS does not have those options as highlighted in my image. You will need to go to https://music.amazon.com/showDebugOptions in your iOS browser and clear that, but that's about it.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

That photo is from my Apple ipad so no that is not Android.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DBR70 said:


> That photo is from my Apple ipad so no that is not Android.


I understand that, but the DIRECTIONS you were following was for the Android / Fire Tablet


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DBR70 said:


> Why would the Apple app give me Android direction?
> And i just tried that link it just opend up my music library…


That looks like a browser, which will not distinguish between the devices.... plus the actual page in the image i posted for the directions shows Android instructions first. I guess the search result didn't highlight what you needed in the answer and you needed to click on on the link below it.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

No its an app. And its under my moms name because we share an Amazon account. I went to profile and it says i have to set up a profile. Im afraid to do that because it may effect the way my mom shops on Amazon.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DBR70 said:


> No its an app. And its under my moms name because we share an Amazon account. I went to profile and it says i have to set up a profile. Im afraid to do that because it may effect the way my mom shops on Amazon.


I am not sure about the profile thing but it's possible that it would switch from her profile to yours so she will need to switch back, but to go back to the original question, the app looks like it used Google for searches which is the norm for most sites/apps. Even when I search it shows the same thing as you did:










So in this case, you will need to log into the same amazon account that your app has logged into to get to the options I showed you for the iOS steps. Other than that, there is not much else you can do.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

It is the same Amazon accoun. Theres only one account, its under my mom’s name.


----------

